# Videogiochi dei Piranha Bytes



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2022)

Avete mai giocato ai videogiochi dei Piranha Bytes? Sono videogiochi europei fatti da...tedeschi.
Hanno tre serie: Gothic, Risen ed Elex.
Sono considerati pionieri nella prima serie con Gothic perché hanno introdotto la "vita" dei personaggi: nei gdr tridimensionali solitamente i personaggi stavano nel proprio posto ad aspettare e magari dormire o avevano una zona precisa da pattugliare. Con Gothic invece ogni personaggio ha il proprio lavoro e lo svolge in tempo reale recandosi dall'alloggio alla postazione e nel tempo libero andava a trovare gli amici oppure a bere in bar ma anche a fare i propri bisogni. Questa formula è importantissima nell'immersione ma non è curata: ad esempio in Oblivion era più avanzata che in Skyrim che è uscito dopo (i personaggi viaggiavano da una città all'altra per trovare gli amici, c'era persino chi dormiva quasi ogni notte con la moglie ma a talvolta decideva di andare in una locanda a dormire con una prostituta....e parliamo di intelligenza artificiale e non un evento legato alle quest!).
Altro tratto distintivo dei giochi Piranha Bytes è che i livelli fanno ben poco. Nei primissimi giochi livellare ti rende solo più robusto, in quelli successivi puoi anche aumentare le statistiche ma di per sé danno solo un piccolo bonus all'attacco mischia, alla magia o attacco a distanza. Il fulcro del gioco sta nei....maestri. I vari personaggi sparsi nel gioco ti insegnano! Nei titoli più vecchi insegnano anche come alzare le statistiche oltre che le varie abilità di combattimento e di craftare o magari rubare. Avere statistiche più alte serve ad avere un equipaggiamento migliore oltre al fatto che vengono insegnate mosse di combattimento migliori. I nemici non forniscono lo stesso bottino....ammazzare un animale significa solo che si ottiene la sua carne, servono abilità specifiche per estrarre i suoi denti o prendere la sua pelliccia.
L'esplorazione in questi titoli è abbastanza intrigante. Ogni area ha i suoi mostri che non scalano....può capitare che vicinissimo a dove si si inizia ci siano mostri fortissimi e quella zona va ignorata per poi rivisitarla quando si è più preparati. Nei titoli più vecchi non ci sono checkpoint e tocca sempre camminare, in quelli più nuovi invece è molto più agevole: in Elex esiste persino il jetpack.
Altro tratto in comune di queste tre serie è che ci sono sempre tre fazioni alle quali unirsi. Ogni fazione garantisce delle abilità diverse. Le eccezioni sono Elex 2 (5 fazioni....anche se in realtà 2 di esse hanno molte poche abilità e richiedono di unirsi a una delle tre fazioni più grosse come spie) e Risen 2 che ha purtroppo solo due fazioni. Non sempre le fazioni sono diverse politicamente: ad esempio nel primo Risen i maghi fanno parte dell'inquisizione quindi a livello di storia combattono dalla stessa parte degli inquisitori ma a livello di gameplay hanno la base in un altro luogo e garantiscono abilità diverse.
Riguardo la differenza tra le serie in realtà il primo Risen è molto simile ai primi due Gothic mentre Risen 2 ha un'ambientazione piratesca con varie isolette e il combattimento più da saltimbanco invece che basato sullo scudo. La serie Elex è futuristica.


----------



## DMC (17 Aprile 2022)

Certo, giocati e amati. Tuttora ho installato Risen 2 e quando posso ci gioco, stavo pensando di rigiocare anche Gothic 3 con tutti le Community patches e i vari mod che espandono le quests etc. Il tempo però è quello che è...

Elex invece lo provai anni fa ma non mi prese mai e lo abbandonai dopo poche ore. Non so se vale la pena sinceramente..

Il migliore per me resta Gothic 2 Gold Edition, un classico e capolavoro!


----------

